# Lecteur CD bloqué



## Dreamdom24 (13 Février 2012)

Bonjour, 

Depuis ce matin, je ne peux plus insérer le moindre CD dans le lecteur CD/DVD.

Hier j'ai regardé sans aucun problème un DVD, je l'ai éjecté, pas de problème. 
J'ai éteint l'ordinateur hier soir et rallumé ce matin. 

Impossible dinsérer le moindre CD, comme si un autre CD était dedans, sauf que je suis sûr que non. 

Il semblerait que le blocage vienne d'à droite à l'intérieur du lecteur, quasiment au niveau du bouton déjection sur le clavier. Le CD vient taper sur quelque chose à l'intérieur et bloque.

Rapport ou pas, j'avais un bruit de CD avant qu'en jallumai le macbook, juste avant le "Dong" d'allumage. Je n'ai plus ce bruit.
[YOUTUBE]OScFF2QaW0A[/YOUTUBE]

Une idée ?
Mon mac n'est plus garanti.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (13 Février 2012)

hello

on en a parlé "souvent" sur le forum 

et dans la plupart des cas, un enfant farceur était passé par là 

sinon, une mort du lecteur est possible

Le bruit à l'allumage est justement une vérification de la présence d'un cd/dvd. L'absence de bruit n'est à priori pas bon signe :rose:


----------



## Dreamdom24 (13 Février 2012)

Y'a du mieux, j'ai forcé forcé et j'ai réussi à glisser un CD dedans, sans pour autant qu'il soit bien avalé.
Il s'est retrouvé coincé et à l'allumage de l'ordinateur je l'ai poussé au fond avec un couteau. Il a été aspiré au fond et a fonctionné.

Léjection s'est bien passé aussi.

En fait j'ai l'impression que le lecteur avait bougé ou qu'il ne se débloquait pas comme il doit se faire à lallumage.


----------



## Deejay-Joe (14 Février 2012)

et tout fonctionne comme il faut pour finir ?


----------



## Dreamdom24 (14 Février 2012)

Ba écoute depuis oui plus de problème. Je me demande juste d'où ça vient.


----------



## Dreamdom24 (23 Février 2012)

Bon finalement le problème est réapparu aujourd'hui.

Cette nuit, je l'ai été complètement après un nettoyage complet avec Onyx.

Ce matin en l'allumant, lecteur de nouveau bloqué. 

Il a fallu forcer plusieurs fois, fermer et ouvrir le capot, l'éteindre et le rallumer plusieurs fois en trifouillant à l'intérieur avec un CD avant que cela remarche.

je me demande s'il n'y a pas un paramètre qui est supprimé avec Onyx a chaque nettoyage, ou bien s'il ne merdouille pas à l'allumage.

Une idée ??????


----------



## kaos (23 Février 2012)

a non j'ai rien dis ... (apres avoir vu la video


----------



## Dreamdom24 (28 Février 2012)

kaos a dit:


> a non j'ai rien dis ... (apres avoir vu la video



C'est à dire ?


----------



## kaos (28 Février 2012)

j'allais citer un soucis qui arrive souvent mais c'est l'inverse ;D

parfois les mac chauffent un peu et des pieces se dilatente et le cd restent dedans , il suffit de le laisser refroidir ... mais c'est pas le cas / là on dirait que le lecteur est HS


----------



## Dreamdom24 (6 Mars 2012)

Ba ce que me trouble c'est qu'en dehors de ces blocages, tout fonctionne à merveille. Dès qu'il est débloqué, il fonctionne parfaitement et peut lire, ejecter/avaler parfaitement normalement...


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mars 2012)

Dreamdom24 a dit:


> Ba ce que me trouble c'est qu'en dehors de ces blocages, tout fonctionne à merveille. Dès qu'il est débloqué, il fonctionne parfaitement et peut lire, ejecter/avaler parfaitement normalement...



Plains toi


----------



## kristiano94 (6 Mars 2012)

Pas mal l'idée du couteau dans la fente pour voir ce qui peut bloquer... on peut au passage titiller la lentille 

Euhhh perso même pas en reve sur mon MBP , 

Si ça peut aider certains :

J'ai déjà eu le problème ou le cd n'était pas avalé, je l'enfonçait jusqu'au bout mais il bougeait pas comme si le capteur ne le détectai pas.

J'avais réussi a le faire avaler en poussant fort pour lui donner un certain élan et la il s'est bien fait avalé une fois complément à l'intérieur, puis plus aucun problème.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Mars 2012)

Limite limite ton commentaire


----------



## Beavis (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Je remonte ce vieux post parce que la description du problème me parait coller parfaitement à ce qui arrive à mon lecteur :


Dreamdom24 a dit:


> [...]
> Impossible d&#8217;insérer le moindre CD, comme si un autre CD était dedans, sauf que je suis sûr que non.
> 
> Il semblerait que le blocage vienne d'à droite à l'intérieur du lecteur, quasiment au niveau du bouton d&#8217;éjection sur le clavier. Le CD vient taper sur quelque chose à l'intérieur et bloque.
> [...]



Je me demande si ça ne serait pas un genre de système empêchant d'insérer un CD dans le lecteur s'il y en a déjà un. Je n'ai aucun disque d'inséré, donc j'imagine que ce système se serait bloqué dans une configuration où il pense qu'un CD est présent... N'y aurait-il pas moyen de réinitialiser ce truc?

Mon mac non plus n'est plus garanti, il date de 2010... 
Par contre, j'aimerais assez éviter la version "je bourrine mon lecteur CD jusqu'à ce que le CD entre, en espérant qu'après ça re-fonctionne" 

Ma config:
  Identifiant du modèle: MacBookPro7,1
  Nom du processeur: Intel Core 2 Duo
  Vitesse du processeur: 2,4 GHz
  Mémoire:	4 Go
  OS:	10.9.5


----------



## Locke (6 Janvier 2015)

La cause la plus probable est que ton SuperDrive est HS, c'est assez classique car ce matériel est réputé pour ne pas être fiable dans le temps et comme le tien est de 2010, pour moi rien d'étonnant.

De toutes façons, hormis le fait d'être sûr qu'il n'y aucun CD/DVD de coincé dedans, il n'y a rien à faire.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> La cause la plus probable est que ton SuperDrive est HS, c'est assez classique car ce matériel est réputé pour ne pas être fiable dans le temps et comme le tien est de 2010, pour moi rien d'étonnant.
> 
> De toutes façons, hormis le fait d'être sûr qu'il n'y aucun CD/DVD de coincé dedans, il n'y a rien à faire.


+1

et  réparer ou faire réparer couterait beaucoup plus cher qu'un lecteur externe ( ca demarre à  environ 20 euros , ou 30 pour lecteur et graveur)


----------



## gmaa (6 Janvier 2015)

+1 (si utile!)

Il a belle lurette qu'il m'a fallu acheter un lecteut/graveur externe.


----------



## Beavis (7 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> La cause la plus probable est que ton SuperDrive est HS, c'est assez classique car ce matériel est réputé pour ne pas être fiable dans le temps et comme le tien est de 2010, pour moi rien d'étonnant.
> 
> De toutes façons, hormis le fait d'être sûr qu'il n'y aucun CD/DVD de coincé dedans, il n'y a rien à faire.



Bouuuuuhouhouhouhou!!! :crying:

Bon bah tant qu'à faire, me reste à essayer des techniques plus risquées pour essayer de sauver le bazar...
mode McGuyver: [ON]
mode Rambo: [ON]

Sinon il finira à la poubelle :rose:

Merci quand même


----------



## Locke (7 Janvier 2015)

Certains n'ont pas de chance, le mien de 2010 est toujours fonctionnel et pourtant il a été démonté/remonté tellement de fois que je me demande comment il peut encore marcher.


----------



## sekaijin (19 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour
je réouvre ce post car j'ai rencontré le même problème avec un MacBook 2008.

j'ai retiré le lecteur que j'ai ouvert.
en le tenant ouverture du lecteur vers moi
en haut à gauche se tient un guide plastique bleu au dessous de celui)ci une pièce coulissante bleu également avec un ressort.
J'ai nettoyé cette pièce qui était empoussiérée.
à l'opposé en bas à droite se trouve sous un capot de métal un ensemble d'engrenage. eux aussi était couvert de poussière.
un passage à la soufflette les a nettoyés.

Alors que le lecteur restait en position verrouillé (comme à l'extinction) même après le bruit du moteur au démarrage.
Après ce nettoyage les bras se sont déverrouillés et le lecture fonctionne de nouveau.

sans démontage et malgré le nettoyage interne du mac je n'était parvenu avant cela à le remettre en marche.

il semble que lorsqu'on éteint le mac le lecteur se met en position verrouillé pour un transport sans danger. avec le temps sans usage bien qui soit bien protégé et malgré les nettoyage externes des poussières viennent empêcher le déverrouillage.

En espérant que cela puisse être utile....

A+JYT


----------

